# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  FS  223 ammo

## chainsaw

having a clear out  - got some 223 ammo.

1.5 packets (20) Federal TNT 43 gn SPEER
1 Fiocchi (20) 69 gn matchkings
1 Hornady (20) 53 gn V MAX
2x  Hornady (20) 55 gn V MAX
1 x Hornady (20) 55 gn GMX
2 x Hornady (20) 75 gn BTHP 

Prefer some one take the lot.
Pick up only or could arrange delivery in Jaffa land.  FAL required.

----------


## chainsaw

pic uploaded

----------


## Maca49

I'd like the Hornady 75 grain and the Fiocchi 69 grain please, how much and how much for the lot?

----------


## Dundee

How much? But that old fella above^^^^ is closer

----------


## Guypie

> I'd like the Hornady 75 grain and the Fiocchi 69 grain please, how much and how much for the lot?


If you were to be buying and picking up the lot I would be keen to meet up at Rangiriri or thereabouts and grab a couple of boxes of the lighter stuff. Still don't know what goes best in my rifle.

----------


## chainsaw

> I'd like the Hornady 75 grain and the Fiocchi 69 grain please, how much and how much for the lot?


Hey Macca  $37 per box for 75 & 69 grainers.  $270 for the lot.

----------


## Maca49

I'll take the 2x75 1x69 grainers I have a 1:8 twist. Seems you have a few after the lighter stuff? Pm me some bank details

----------


## chainsaw

sweet  pm to follow

----------


## Tupara

How much for the rest?

----------


## chainsaw

> How much for the rest?


$150.

----------


## chainsaw

bump - 69 & 75 gn sold. Rest looking for a home.

----------


## Hunt4life

@Maca49 I'm heading back down from Whangarei and can collect from @chainsaw  if you like. Deliver to you Sunday?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

count me out told my son but he didn't follow up.

----------


## Blisters

Anything left?? Cheers

----------

